# No more yaking for me , Oh the pain!



## Freckles (Sep 19, 2006)

Disaster! When I went out with the guys to Iron Pot and came back to shore I was unable to get out of my super yak. I had to roll out onto the sand like a big seal and push myself up from the gunales of the yak. I couldnt bend my knee or put any weight on it, MUCH PAIN!!
Finally got the knee x-rayed, bad news. I cant go yakin' again now for quite some time. Not sure yet just how long it will be but it wont be this side of Christmas! 
I was carring our little German Sherherd puppy about six weeks ago and tripped over a netting fence. I came down on my knees onto the concrete and dropped the puppy from 3 feet also onto the concrete. She screamed for a full minute and I forgot about the knees and my own pain. 
Went to Five Rocks and stopped to take photos, turned around and tripped over a huge rock. Final result, I have broken some pieces off the femur and they are floating around in the k/joint. No wonder I couldn't get out of the yak!
I now have to have surgery on the knee. Just when I was all set to go out with you guys and show you how to catch (big) fish around Rita Mada and Fishing Creek. Oh well, at least I can start building the scale model (one sixth full size) of the new strip planked yak I have designed. I have just finished designing the cross-sections and profile. Hope to have the model built before the end of the year. It's so frustrating and painfull!

Freckles  :x


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Freckles bad luck mate, I had a cobber have the same treatment about 5 years ago and came back good as gold after the op.

Take care of the leg and I'm sure the blokes will be keen when you are OK again :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Freckles, mate , dont worry , you will be back , once the bug has bitten you definately will be back , and i wager sooner than you expect, all the best with the surgery mate and heal quickley


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry about your pain, but I'm more worried about the dog....is it OK????


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Freckles - sorry to hear of the accident and hope the dog is alright also , had a knee reconstruction 5 yrs ago - to be honest it is not the same BUT it does not stop me from yakkin or exercising the only thing to remember post surgery is to keep up the exercises the physio gives you - I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your accident Freckles. As Polar says keep to the exercise program post surgery &you'll be right as rain. I found this site helped kill the boredom during my recovery. Good luck & keep us up to speed on how you are travelling. Mal


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

not good news freckles - the newest member of the Cq yakking community shot down in the early days! On the bright side it gives you time to work on making that new yak and maybe an even bigger paddle :wink: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear that bad news mate. Hope you're back on the water soon.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Sh*t Freckles sounds like you Knee..d all the help you can get  sorry.

Get well soon mate, them big fish wont wait around forever.

 fishing Russ


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes, and you don't stuff around with a knee injury. Very painful and debilitating. Take care and only get back to kayaking when you are 100%.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Freckles, I noticed on our outing that sometimes you were a bit careful when walking. But ya never complained about it. That is bad news but I am sure it won't keep an active fella like you down for long.

Keep in touch. And don't worry about those big fish. With me around they are very safe from being caught.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Red, did you say you had a bad case of chondromalacia patella, i tell you what mate , if you did that at my place you`d be cleaning it up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Baz :lol:

Freckles, good luck with the knee op, hope you get out there and show Troppo how to catch a bigun soon.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSW2nOUAACNfgAASUOeACgEA0Co/7/6wMACmCKehlMpmUepp5TNTI9QzKZDADJpoMhghpiNGBqp+nqmJPE1M2qAAyB6mQQA8EhtMdGyapCKZJ0+FTCswUNzGbG5gbkUnQsk9oLgwTJyVTK0bIxB6yxPWgZfUH789wWFs4Y61uGO7uVXoJAtNbBiVDQbHXphC8VqGOt8QksitoRUE+itDwXupYDVcpiyYcfyMMS3YME0NIBMgdWOcYTjdVSRJ2e+d0XjxI4UgHPY8lCLtA9rQgT+LuSKcKEgS205ygA==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

RED, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

